# An easy way to find work in Australia



## jobseeker (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Y'all,

Wanted to share this as I thought it may be useful to anyone currently looking for work in Australia.

These sites are platforms where you can upload your C.V and then potential employers will contact you. Much more convenient than applying for jobs repetitively. 

Any ways, check em' out and see what you think...
On facebook search LinkMe or LinkMeAus

Good luck with the job hunting!


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Jobs - Online Job Search for Jobs, Employment & Careers in Australia


----------

